# Ridgid 14 Gal - Wet Dry Vac



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. It's not every day something as mundane as a shop vac gets rated.
However mundane something might be, a review still has value for many of us.


----------



## Texdav (Sep 15, 2016)

thanks for posting as I am thinking of getting the 14 gal. I need one to fit under work bench so the 16 is over kill. Friend has one he uses with bags in small shop and loves it.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I have this same vac connected to my Dust Deputy cyclone. It's all I use for dust collection and has worked great for two years now. My vac is the hardest working tool I own.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> I have this same vac connected to my Dust Deputy cyclone. It s all I use for dust collection and has worked great for two years now. My vac is the hardest working tool I own.
> 
> - ScottM


Ditto, here, got it on my dust deputy. Absolutely love this vac. Got it when I bought my house, a housewarming present from my brother-in-law. Love the super-long cord.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got the 16 gallon with the stainless tank. Don't know how I got along without a shop vac. I can't imagine not having one now.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad to hear they are at least a little quieter now. I have a large Ridgid vac that is a few years old now, and it absolutely screams. Even with high quality headphones mine was intolerable, so I had to switch to a dust extractor.


----------



## QuangFromCalgary (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the exact version of this vacuum connected to my dust deputy, it has been working fine for 3 years. Absolutely love it. It is cheap and effective.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I use and like mine as well. I find that HD replacement bags are expensive and I have switched to Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-9066200-Gallon-Disposable-Collection/dp/B0009H5LE4


----------



## grantd (May 5, 2014)

> I use and like mine as well. I find that HD replacement bags are expensive and I have switched to Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-9066200-Gallon-Disposable-Collection/dp/B0009H5LE4
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Are you using those on this same ridgid vac? I was reluctant to go with a different brand as I didn't know if it would fit correctly.

I have the same vac and like it quite a bit. I got mine with the detailer pack or something like that which included some more attachments and longer narrower hose. I think if I were to buy again I would pick up the one that has the detachable motor that can be used as a leaf / sawdust blower. sometimes I'll pull the motor out of the bucket and switch to the outlet side and use it like a leaf blower that way.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I use and like mine as well. I find that HD replacement bags are expensive and I have switched to Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-9066200-Gallon-Disposable-Collection/dp/B0009H5LE4
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> ...


----------



## stevet47 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have the stainless steel version of this and think it is great. It is quiet, and powerful, what more do you need in a shop vac! I like the large capacity, but its size is a hindrance at times. I use it for home renovation projects as well as in the shop, and it can be a bit unwieldy to navigate stair cases, narrow doorways, etc, but that likely isn't an issue for most people. I am thinking of picking up a smaller Ridgid shop vac to dedicate to my miter saw.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been using this with a dust deputy for 3 years. Works great.


----------



## Commarato53 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have two of these. My first one burned out after about 5 years. So I went to Home Depot and purchased another one not realizing these have a lifetime warranty. I contacted Rigid and explained that I didn't register the vacuum, but the tech support guy said to just clean the motor/head unit really good, box it up and send it back with my address. Two weeks later I had a brand new vacuum, that is still in the box in my attic. You just can't beat this for customer service, and despite my first unit burning out, this is a really fine vacuum.


----------

